# GGGGnats galore !!



## johnnylongjohns (Dec 7, 2012)

I feel really dumb. The problem just seemed to get worse so slow, that i didn't even notice the problem until it was bad, bad. I have those Fungus Gnats !! I was seeing leaf distortion and necrosis. I finally realized the clumsy flying gnats and running morphs on the soil were also producing larvae that eat your roots. I have been repeatedly seeing poor root structure on the last few crops. I use a piece-meal organic soil i make. I believe now, that it attracts those pests to that soil.
  I have ordered 5 million nematodes to end this game right now ! Applied the first batch last night.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 7, 2012)

Reckon yual gots in under control pilgrem, hope yual do well in the end friend 

BWD


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 7, 2012)

aww man i love a good bloodbath. u should set up a video camera in the grow room with a stereo playing "let the bodies hit the floor" on repeat!...then post it 


dont mind me i think i smoked too much   	:giggle:

GL with your gnats


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! Have you ever used nemattack? From a place in Tucson, AZ? I got 5 million and i truly am wagering a war on soil critters!!


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 8, 2012)

from what I understand Diamataceous Earth is an effective, cheap, organic, and available remedy


----------



## Growdude (Dec 8, 2012)

Unless you change the enviroment the gnats are thriving in they will be back.


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Dec 8, 2012)

DE is just a mess on top of the soil. I don't like it. With fans blowing and top watering, things become just a mess.  I think its time to ditch the organic soil.


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Dec 8, 2012)

This is pretty cool !  The few soil top runners and drain hole clingers have fell off and are tumbling around, writhing and flipping. They must have the worm (nematode) in them doing their thing? I have seen a few flyers, to no surprise as well. I watered some into my unused stored soil too.


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Dec 10, 2012)

Why is everyone around here so uptight?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 10, 2012)

I tried the DE and found that you can't use it if you run top feed systems. However, an inch of plain clean sand on top of soil seems to work quite well as a preventive.

Why do you think everyone is uptight here?


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 10, 2012)

not sure if they work but i used too catch those gnats on those fly traps that hang from the ceiling with the sticky glue all over them, thats one way to catch abunch not sure if it all get them all though,


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Dec 10, 2012)

Cool, i will get it all dialed back in again.  Funny you say that. I put the sand in today and hung up a simple fly paper a few days ago that has seemed to get some flyers
 I dunno why i get that vibe? It seems like peeps keep to themselves a lot? But, i am a dumb newbie with little input or valuable information. You guys have seen it all i'm sure!


----------



## DrFever (Dec 10, 2012)

pour lots of cinamin on topof your soil  after each watering


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 10, 2012)

johnnylongjohns said:
			
		

> Cool, i will get it all dialed back in again.  Funny you say that. I put the sand in today and hung up a simple fly paper a few days ago that has seemed to get some flyers
> I dunno why i get that vibe? It seems like peeps keep to themselves a lot? But, i am a dumb newbie with little input or valuable information. You guys have seen it all i'm sure!



sometimes you just dont get alot of feedback. its a small community, i feel like if you post in the morning u get the most feedback. lots of times i'll be really high and post something, but get little feedback b/c not a lot of people are on later in the night. then the thread just gets buried by morning.
also you gotta figure a tleast half the community is hydro. gnats arent as big a problem for us . i have 0 knowledge about how to get rid of gnats


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 10, 2012)

For some reason, it is easy for threads to get buried and not get highlighted. I have commented on threads many times then had to go back a day or two later and find the thread to see what else was said. I think its just the nature of the beast as I am on here a lot and still mis the occasional post. People here are generally quite helpful but sometimes I look at a post and say "well I run my mouth constantly, so I will let someone else answer this one." I think several people do the same thing. 

Its also how you phrase things too. 
Jonny, you said that you had the problem and that you were going to put nematodes in the soil. That is a good solution for organic setup so I'm not suprised that few people responded as you sort of answered yer own question. I was waiting to see what kind of results you got before saying anything because I always use Azamax for many of the little chewing critters, but I suspect that may kill the nematodes. 

My bro has had fits fighting the gnats in his system and has used a lot of Azamax, but then the gnats would return on the next grow. I learned about using sand from Back Woods Drifter and had my Bro try it and he has had much success with it keeping out the gnats after he wiped them out with the Az. I suspect that once your nematodes do their thing and you put the sand on top, your gnat problem will fade.

Don't be afraid to ask questions tho my friend. We may be slow to answer sometimes but we all love to talk shop about growing. If you post a question and don't get an answer just send me a private message as that will flag me as soon as I log on and I will be glad to help you


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 10, 2012)

DrFever said:
			
		

> pour lots of cinamin on topof your soil  after each watering


I have read that cinamin is good for fighting PM but didn't know it wards off the critters too. There is a brand of garden stuff called "Safer's" that makes a Neem oil spray that incorporates several oils for warding off the critters. I used it back over the summer with decent results.

I also got these yellow sticky pads called Sensor paper for catching the fliers. Those work well also for capturing the flying critters.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 10, 2012)

your going too have let us know if the fly sticky paper works to catch them annoying gnats.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Johnny, Welcome to MP.
I am an organic dirt farmer. I keep blue sticky traps in my flower room. You can also water from the bottom to keep the tops dry. I have gnats but they have never been a real problem. I hope your gets straightened out soon. 
Green mojo Johnny.


----------



## Ruffy (Dec 11, 2012)

sand, DE, yellow stickies, water from bottom when ever usng DE. best of luck & not many are up tight here @ all. you just dont know anyone.


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Dec 12, 2012)

I am sure learning and trying to meet ya'll !!  These gnats have almost ruined my crop. The nematodes have kicked some butt, however i think the gnats have given the surviving plants some sort of virus? I may need to start over again fresh? But its losing an old strain i have had for years that bugs me. I will try to isolate a plant and grow it in a very clean, sterile environment.
  Do Fungus Gnats really transmit bad pathogens along? I think i may be screwed?   Don't ask me for photos. We arn't going there


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 12, 2012)

If it is an old strain, clone it now, lots of them.

I don't know what kind of gnats i get but they do no harm that i know of. The roots always look fine.


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Dec 12, 2012)

Supposedly, they transmit and spread a number of plant virus'. I am not saying TMV, but it can be several other common fungus/virus. Once established, there is no cure or way to rid the plant of the acquired disease. Am i just paranoid, or does and is this really happening? I have cloned and isolated, So good, so far! The veggin room has NO FLYERS that i see. None on the newly spread sand or after the nematodes. The yellow sticky cards have MAYBE one or two dead flyers. The good old fashion fly paper has 20 dead flyers from the last 5 days or so. I have not done anything to the drain holes, but have not seen a crawler one. I will need to saucer water now and not from the top any more. On another note, i ordered from Attitudes DEcember special. I got some Satori from Mandela seeds and Kens Kush from Kali connection.  Good line up.


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Dec 20, 2012)

The nematodes have really done the job !  I put some into the soil i will run next, in preparation for the plants to be placed in. I wish i could get them local and not via mail. The cost of shipping is what they cost for 5 million !


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 21, 2012)

Thats very cool that they have done the job for you  If I was going to stay in organic, I would do that, but I don't think they would survive in a chem setup long enough to be of help. Green mojo for your next run


----------

